# Vikings



## Zaphod (Dec 9, 2013)

The two things that suck about this show are having to wait for the second season to begin and already knowing how Ragnar dies.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting timing. You posted this hours before the first trailer went online.

Be patient: it's only about 7 weeks away.

Vikings Trailer (Season #2 Preview) - IMDb


----------



## 13bret (Dec 10, 2013)

Good show! Back in the 80's-90's shows put out 26 episodes per season now we're lucky to get 13 or 10.  That said, most shows are putting way more effort into each show. Each show is like an hour long movie.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 10, 2013)

Aw you fucking DICK !!!!   Seriously Ragnar dies ?  You had to spoil that on me eh ?   Now just for that I have to go ruin it for my wife and she'll be doubly pissed LOL

  Im right there with you though as far as the wait for season 2 to begin, we really enjoyed that show.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 10, 2013)

Ragnar Lothbrok was a real person.  So by this time in real life he's dead.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 11, 2013)

Hahaha ok so I can tell my wife the spoiler alert is off then.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't say HOW he dies.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2013)

i love that show and all the characters. a real pit of snakes they are.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 11, 2013)

Hell I thought you were talking Minnesota. I didn't think anybody was that crazy to create a thread about them this season


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 12, 2013)

I have Viking blood in my veins believe it or not.


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)

the_predator said:


> Hell I thought you were talking Minnesota. I didn't think anybody was that crazy to create a thread about them this season




.........Sunday a visit from Philly....


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Trailer from ComicCon in July


----------



## FUZO (Dec 21, 2013)

dont worry ragnar isnt dying anytime soon


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2013)

FUZO said:


> dont worry ragnar isnt dying anytime soon



Actually, he already is.  Like most of your braincells.  If it weren't for medulla activity you'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Thursday night 10pm


----------



## SheriV (Feb 22, 2014)

I intend to be sent off on a burning pyre into the ocean


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I intend to be sent off on a burning pyre into the ocean



Hopefully not for quite some time.


----------



## FUZO (Feb 24, 2014)

He;s not going to die until the show is about to end and Im sure thats years to come.In real life ragnar was a king and captured and thrown into a pit of snakes where his sons avenged him and took over england or something like that


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 24, 2014)

They didn't exactly take over England.  They did make a bloody good mess of things, though.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> They didn't exactly take over England.  They did make a bloody good mess of things, though.



Their objective was seldom to actually take over, just take...and bring back home goods and glory. We still have an old saying back home: "fara i viking". Direct translation would be "go viking" (using viking as a verb), which means that you are going on a grand journey to get something or make something of yourself.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Episode online at the History channel site:

http://www.history.com/shows/vikings/videos/vikings-ep-201-brothers-war


----------



## Bowden (Mar 1, 2014)

Thursdays episode was a thing of beauty when that guy was speared front to back and lifted high into the air while impaled.
Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2014)

Raid!

http://historyvikings.tumblr.com/post/92526955212/warriors-get-ready-to-raid-were-taking-over

Warriors, get ready to raid. We&#146;re taking over Comic-Con International in San Diego from July 24-26, and YOU are invited to join our army. For those of you unable to make the voyage to San Diego, we still have PLENTY of ways for you to join the #VikingsSDCC charge. 

Here&#146;s how: 


1.Follow @HistoryVikings on Twitter, Instagram, Vine, and Facebook for exclusive behind-the-scenes pictures and videos live from San Diego.
2.Starting tomorrow at 5pm EDT check-in on tvtag throughout the week/weekend to collect the limited edition #VikingsSDCC stickers&#151;6 stickers plus a special BONUS sticker. Every 12 hours a new sticker will be unlocked, so set those reminders to check-in on tvtag, because those who unlock all 6 will be able to unlock a super limited edition BONUS sticker, and considered one of our most loyal warriors.
3.Use the hashtag #VikingsSDCC to discuss battle strategies with seasoned warriors and give advice to just recruited shield wall members. We&#146;ll be retweeting members of our shield wall throughout the weekend, so get in on the action.
4.On Friday, July 25 at 4:45pm PDT, join the @HistoryVikings live tweet of the Vikings Blood Legacy Panel, featuring none other than Travis Fimmel, Katheryn Winnick, Clive Standen, Alexander Ludwig, and Michael Hirst. Don&#146;t forget to use #VikingsSDCC during the live tweet! And of course, the Vikings have brought gold and treasure with them. Directly after the panel, stay tuned for the very first sneak peek of Season 3! 



Prepare yourselves, warriors&#133;it&#146;s time to show the world that the Vikings know how to charge.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2014)

Season 3 trailer

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi188001305/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Season 3 trailer
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi188001305/



Season 3 trailer posted today:

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3621760537/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)

http://vikinks.tumblr.com/page/3


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)

http://historyvikings.tumblr.com/


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2015)




----------

